# Requests to compose the next challenge - post here!



## Battou

This thread is basically to announce your wish to compose a new challenge or assignment.   

This way we can communicate when the next one should begin and not end up with more than one active challenge and assignment and/or alternate assignment. 

Merely state which theme you wish to compose (Tech, subject or alternate subject).

The one who started the particular theme you wish to compose previously will acknowledge you and it's all yours on a first come first serve basis.

(I would ask that when you compose your theme you use the existing themes as a template of sorts for better understanding for the viewers and hopeful participants.)


----------



## darkpbstar

Maybe who can get the most detailed shot.  Nothing in particular, but something where you are just like, wow look at that detail!  Probably a rather close shot.  Just an idea.


----------



## darkpbstar

or a large house.  Like the biggest house you can find, or just nicest...?.  again just trying to get involved.  thanks


----------



## Smilemon

I like the idea of the biggest house in the weirdest location. I have found some real gems here in AK because of the very low building covenants. McMansions inside trailerparks


----------



## darkpbstar

yea sounds cool.  I too can go find some huge houses, I mean a ton, it would deffinetly be hard to pick one, but it will be fun.  Let's hear some more feedback, I think this would be a good one.  Most everyone probably drives by at least one house and thinks they would love to live there.


----------



## tron

we could try something like a "pics of your childhood" where you take pics of things/toys/people/places that influenced you as a kid?

just a little rabbit turd of feedback


----------



## Big Bully

Smilemon said:


> I like the idea of the biggest house in the weirdest location. I have found some real gems here in AK because of the very low building covenants. McMansions inside trailerparks


 

There is one of those in Garland Utah. Tons of trailers and then a huge freakin mansion!


I live somewhat remotely almost close to Sun Valley, Idaho, which is where a lot of "stars" like Bruce Willis, Demi Moore, Ashton Kutcher and I think Meg Ryan still lives there... So it might be possible to take a drive...:er:


----------



## darkpbstar

I think it is a cool idea, it's different at least, photos of a house, a house that is "aawww" worthy.


----------



## Alpha

A beauty retouch of a homeless woman.


----------



## Battou

Alpha said:


> A beauty retouch of a homeless woman.



That sounds like a Post processing challenge.....If so it's all yours, go for it.


----------



## Alpha

Yeah but then I'd have to take the photo in the first place, which requires giving away too many cigarettes.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

I would like to do one on Infrared photos.


----------



## Battou

C677T said:


> I would like to do one on Infrared photos.



Had the same thought, but I don't know much about Infrared....It's all yours


----------



## Rachelsne

Furniture...

could be anywhere or anything


----------



## raw-bee

landscape or sunset?  Or maybe a story image - where you have foreground, subject, background that tells a story.


----------



## Big Bully

The landscape idea is great, but we have already had a sunset challenge that is still going on.

But your story idea is definately an interesting idea.


----------



## Jen Puleo

How about rusty things?  Or old stuff?


----------



## Village Idiot

Film Noir.

They did this on Strobist once. Hard light, B&W, and your typical detective melodrama feel. You don't even need strobes. A bright lamp with a good shade can produce enough of a feel to it.

ex:


----------



## Big Bully

I like that idea Village Idiot. I think it would be fun!


----------



## manaheim

How about a halloween one?


----------



## Big Bully

I was just thinking of doing that one. Great idea.


----------



## a_spaceman

as november is about to start, what about "cold" as a subject?
quite broad but could be challenging.
it won't give many chances to take new ones to anybody from the southern hemisphere tho...!


----------



## Big Bully

Hey people in the southern hemisphere have things that are cold. Like you said it is a broad topic but creativity will help them get a good subject for the topic. Great idea.


----------



## Black_Noise

what about a photo assignment about "darkness"?

I think we have alot of creative people here that would come up with some awsome pictures


----------



## Saddlebreds4me

It could be a little suspect but how about "eyes"? Just a thought...


----------



## Dcrymes84

How about a picture of your automobile next to some sort of body of water. Whether it be a lake stream pond or beach......


----------



## rooster14

could we please get some more going, this is great motivation.

May Flowers? bit too cliche? 
Spring in general?
Night Photography?


----------



## Dcrymes84

i liked the rusted idea maybe a abandond o'ld wearhouse at nite  i'll try to get a example tonite or maybe a dark street alley


----------



## Soocom1

Let me expand the auto/water thing...   

How about ANY vehicle next to a body of water.... Car, Truck, Motorcycle, tank, hay bailer, (sorry had to throw that in) ... but any kind of vehicle in general.


----------



## UUilliam

i would like a Window Shopper theme (taking pics of store windows or w/e creativity""!!!!!!)


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

How about a silhoutte challange?


----------



## Silver Halide

I'd like to start an assignment involving Physical alterations and decorations such as tattoos, piercings, funky hairstyles, clothing, etc. Really focus on the stylized way in which they are presented.


----------



## uajnjdg

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> How about a silhoutte challange?


OK,  cool!^_^ I just wanted to make sure I didn't do anything wrong :]


----------



## Cedar

City Life challenge?


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter

candid portraits.  truly candid, where the subject is clueless.
i find this challenging and fun.

typically you only have one chance to shoot before being discovered.
(this has been one of my issues with lens selection.  my 70-200 is too obvious.)
_IOP5555
_RAL7174
_RAL6293


----------



## dennybeall

How about a street photography set where the subject is reaching to jerk the camera out of your hand to smash it??


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter

that would be easy if you ignore the subject.  some folks have anger management issues.  they aren't photogenic anyway.
part to the challenge is not to offend people. 
kind of like riding a horse through a japanese neighborhood.  horsemeat is a delicious delicacy in japan.  you ought to try it.  ;-)



dennybeall said:


> How about a street photography set where the subject is reaching to jerk the camera out of your hand to smash it??


----------



## purpleorbes

How about Koi? Sounds neat and they are beautiful. Although not everyone has koi just swimming around where they live. Just an Idea.


----------

